
How to Start Adventure with Psychedelics - ptsdengineer
http://ptsdengineer.com/2Y8mvYQ
======
ptsdengineer
I am open to answer any questions regarding interactive guide and also my
other article. I don't want to spam, moderators please don't block me. I am
about awareness and spreading harm reduction message.

~~~
ptsdengineer
I have job interview now for remote position, but will be back in an hour or
two and happy to answer any questions. I don't advocate drug usage, just
sharing my experience. Don't block me.

